# Id say its about time for this!



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK we know u by screen names but, lets see who the real person is.

Post a pick of your self

And please no denzel washington or brad pitt picks ok knowone can judge u here.
But alot of you know each other and i havent really had a chance to meet anyone in person so lets try it.


----------



## Langor (Nov 2, 2007)

If you really want to know, MySpace.com - J.J. - 23 - Male - Milwaukie, Oregon - www.myspace.com/langour

:cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, here we are with my 70 right after the resto was done.










And here we are on one of our dream vacations to enjoy our other favorite past time, aviation!










Russ


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

*No replacement for displacement*

And where's the ops picture? That's a 900 mm bore diesel engine.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Some Pics*

Pics!

[


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

gosh mac i love that car, i have a feeling your son's gonna have a kickass first car lol. well maybe


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Excellent idea, I'll get some pics. posted over the weekend. This may very well reduce some of the "member slamming" we see from time to time. Harder to be a prick when you face is out there...:cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

londo said:


> gosh mac i love that car, i have a feeling your son's gonna have a kickass first car lol. well maybe


Thanks londo! 
Yes, he's counting the days. but, I have already been making him learn the rules first.

Rule #1: *Forget everything you learned about driving, while playing Gran Turismo, Project Gotham and Forza motorsports!*

Rule #2: *You* gotta put gas in it.

Rule #3: *No burnouts til you're 18!*

Rule #4: Make sure you learn to drive a stick on your *Mom's* car, before you ask to drive the 04! (I hate the smell of burnt clutch!)

:rofl:

Russ


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*I say it is about time for this*

This is me, not a good picture,


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*it is about time for this*

This is also me,


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, I added my as a signature.

Lets see if this works.

By the way- you GTO owners are a handsome bunch!/Users/frankraspanti/Desktop/IMG_0221.jpg


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Thank you!*



raspantienator said:


> Ok, I added a picture of me and my daughter Laura as a signature.
> 
> Lets see if this works.
> 
> By the way- you GTO owners are a handsome bunch!/Users/frankraspanti/Desktop/IMG_0221.jpg


It's because we have handsome cars!!eek::willy:


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Thanks londo!
> Yes, he's counting the days. but, I have already been making him learn the rules first.
> 
> Rule #1: *Forget everything you learned about driving, while playing Gran Turismo, Project Gotham and Forza motorsports!*
> ...




hahahhaha right no burnouts til ur 18 :lol: lucky kid


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

MySpace.com - Stefan - 33 - Male - - www.myspace.com/psycho1000r


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

londo said:


> hahahhaha right no burnouts til ur 18 :lol: lucky kid


LOL! Yea, but I haven't told him that my insurance restricts drivers under 25! :willy:

We'll see how he does driving the Bimmer, before he gets behind the wheel of one of the Goats! Responsibility has it's rewards! 

Russ


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Me and my family....*

..Yes, even my dog is fast


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Tacmedic said:


> ..Yes, even my dog is fast


Beautiful Greyhound there Tac. Is she a rescue?

Russ


----------



## kerry71 (May 10, 2007)

My other car is a gun truck. Cheers from Iraq!

Kerry


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

sweet bike psycho1000r And major props to the man and iraq :cheers take the goat out there and pull some major power slides like in top gear.:cool then they'll think twice about fukin with a guy with such a sweet ride


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

macgto7004 said:


> Beautiful Greyhound there Tac. Is she a rescue?
> 
> Russ


He is a rescue from Greyhound Pets of America. I'll tell him you said he is beautiful, but I'll save the part of calling him a her. He is a bit sensitive since they cut his nuts off:lol:

They are really fantastic pets

Shameless plug alert.... 

*Make a fast friend. Adopt a retired racing Greyhound*
www.greyhoundpets.org
Or PM me for details


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Cheers*



kerry71 said:


> View attachment 2125
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126
> ...


No, Cheers to you Kerry!:cheers Thanks for what you are doing over there.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> No, Cheers to you Kerry!:cheers Thanks for what you are doing over there.


:agree

You are a better man than I, Kerry. Godspeed

Russ


----------



## kerry71 (May 10, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> :agree
> 
> You are a better man than I, Kerry. Godspeed
> 
> Russ


You're all quite welcome. I had to pay for the car somehow. The tax free pay goes a long way.

To be perfectly honest, although I am over here, the pic with the HUMMER was more of a photo op than anything. I don't get out much myself. The real heros are on the roads every day lightly arrmed and unafraid. We all know we are appreciated back home, so we are cool with what we do.

Looking forward to getting to know the group----Kerry


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*again*



kerry71 said:


> You're all quite welcome. I had to pay for the car somehow. The tax free pay goes a long way.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, although I am over here, the pic with the HUMMER was more of a photo op than anything. I don't get out much myself. The real heros are on the roads every day lightly arrmed and unafraid. We all know we are appreciated back home, so we are cool with what we do.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know the group----Kerry


Again, hats off to you, your all heros, some are just overlooked. Keep up the great work.:cheers


----------



## tummen (Aug 16, 2007)

changed my signature, and I am in one of the pics if you click on the link in my new signature.

http://www.sundbybergheat.se/res/gto/img_0265.jpg


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

kerry71 said:


> View attachment 2125
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126
> ...


Kerry...Thank *YOU* and all of our service personnel for your dedication and determination to guard us and watch over us which enables me to be able to decide what I want to drive without being told what to drive. MY Family and I salute you and your family's sacrifice for US. Your dedication is MOST appreciated. More than you know. Gods peace to you. :cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

My mug and family... The Mullet was for Halloween ONLY!!!


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*God Bless The Usa!*

If it wasn't for people like you, people like us wouldn't be FREE to build up these monsters that we call Goats. Thank you for your service to this great nation and welcome to the forum.



kerry71 said:


> You're all quite welcome. I had to pay for the car somehow. The tax free pay goes a long way.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, although I am over here, the pic with the HUMMER was more of a photo op than anything. I don't get out much myself. The real heros are on the roads every day lightly arrmed and unafraid. We all know we are appreciated back home, so we are cool with what we do.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know the group----Kerry


----------

